# Low voltage permit



## Mike D (Sep 16, 2008)

Georgia has a few different low volt licenses. I have one, had to take a low volt exam, just like the electrical block exam.


----------



## LK1 (May 7, 2011)

Gamit said:


> I had a home theater contractor call me and asked if I could pull a permit for some work he did in a new single family home. I thought any work under 50 volts did not require a permit to be pulled? He did Internet,phone,surround sound, etc.


Just remember you can have some pretty big fires in sound system wiring if something fails


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Gamit said:


> I had a home theater contractor call me and asked if I could pull a permit for some work he did in a new single family home. I thought any work under 50 volts did not require a permit to be pulled? He did Internet,phone,surround sound, etc.


Remember if you pull a permit for you are excepting liability for that job .

can you trust his customer ?:blink:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

I thought you pulled the permit THEN did the work. :whistling2:


----------



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Remember if you pull a permit for you are excepting liability for that job .
> 
> can you trust his customer ?:blink:


Yea I'm going to take a look and see what was done prior. I'm not too concerned about the coax or cat 5 cables catching fire  I don't even know the contractor so am going to talk to the inspector and let him know what's going on and what he failed them for.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Run away.


----------



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Run away.


What's the worse that can happen? They tell me what it failed for they fix it because there waiting for a passing sticker to get paid.


----------



## wattsupnj (Jul 22, 2011)

can you contact the local authority having jurisdiction. That usually works the best


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Maybe he wants the transformer wiring inspected and passed, not the extra-low-voltage.


----------



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

wattsupnj said:


> can you contact the local authority having jurisdiction. That usually works the best


That's what I'm doing tomorrow. But I'm still wondering why a permit needs to be pulled for Ethernet and speaker wiring


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Gamit said:


> That's what I'm doing tomorrow. But I'm still wondering why a permit needs to be pulled for Ethernet and speaker wiring


That would be the best thing you can do.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

I read quickly and thought he wanted you to pull a permit for electrical he installed while doing home theater, I'm curious to hear why he asked you to stamp something for him......


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Gamit said:


> I had a home theater contractor call me and asked if I could pull a permit for some work he did in a new single family home. I thought any work under 50 volts did not require a permit to be pulled? He did Internet,phone,surround sound, etc.



in Mass. ALL work requires a permit.
Even the gooney goo-goo work.

NEVER pull a permit unless YOU do the work.

Two reasons:

1) Your responsible
2) They are taking food off of your table.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Gamit said:


> That's what I'm doing tomorrow. But I'm still wondering why a permit needs to be pulled for Ethernet and speaker wiring



Coz, there is wire that is allowed to be buried in walls and some that may not be.

It's all in 'The Book'. and some don't think it applies to them.:whistling2:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

you have to pull a permit to do almost anything...Even low voltage landscape lights need permits... Doesnt mean that you need to have a license to do the work.


----------



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

captkirk said:


> you have to pull a permit to do almost anything...Even low voltage landscape lights need permits... Doesnt mean that you need to have a license to do the work.


I do not think low voltage landscape lighting requires a permit? I never pull one and all it involves most of the time is a plug in transformer. I always was under the impression that any wiring under 50 volts did not require a permit.


----------



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> I read quickly and thought he wanted you to pull a permit for electrical he installed while doing home theater, I'm curious to hear why he asked you to stamp something for him......


This contractor supposedly is not the electrical contractor and basically did all the Internet,telephone and home theater wiring. He was under the impression that a permit was not needed for his work until the inspector inspecting the electrical asked why a permit was not taken out and failed him. So this guy basically wants to hire me to make things right and pull a permit to do so.


----------



## LK1 (May 7, 2011)

Gamit said:


> This contractor supposedly is not the electrical contractor and basically did all the Internet,telephone and home theater wiring. He was under the impression that a permit was not needed for his work until the inspector inspecting the electrical asked why a permit was not taken out and failed him. So this guy basically wants to hire me to make things right and pull a permit to do so.


What are the permit and licensing laws fir the area you are in, many areas require a permit and in some cases a license for low voltage work, but the guys at the local pub who know all the laws say you don't 
Low voltage wiring usually needs a permit and inspection but in some areas may not need a license

There are plenty of guys that can't see the dangers in low voltage wiring, the funniest one was when I went to.pick up my cell phone, when I entered the store I could detect the smell of wires burning, sure enough as I was waiting to check out fire all over the display wall of audio equipment, turned out they had their expert audio tech do the wiring, and as we all know low voltage must mean you use small gauge wires, boy did that display light up.


----------

